# new member,needs SUPER-DMZ PCT advice please



## thebiz909 (Apr 12, 2012)

i'm planning to do a super-dmz cycle.  lmk if this is kool or i'm waaaay out there.  thanx.

ON:
super-dmz 1-2 caps
liver support


OFF:
clomid 100/50/50/25
e-control
TT

jus trying to keep it simple.  lmk pleassse.  thanx.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2012)

thebiz909, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## brazey (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## SFW (Apr 13, 2012)

Age? Weight? Duration of cycle? 



Anabolic Zone


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  Please post in the proper forum


----------



## thebiz909 (Apr 16, 2012)

SFW said:


> Age? Weight? Duration of cycle?
> 
> Anabolic Zone



hi, thanx for getting back to me, sorry that i posted in the wrong place.
age:  29
weights:  170lbs
duration of cycle:  4 weeks on


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 16, 2012)

welcome!

super dmz is some strong shit!!!!


----------



## charley (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------

